# Kia Rio "Orange Sunset"



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello DIYMA!
Here will be my install-log 

*What we have:*
Kia Rio FL 2010. This is my first car, my own car-audio sandbox 
My previous car-audio experience related with friend's cars and reading magazines and forums.










*Short list of my plans and tastes:*
1. SQ-oriented system for everyday. No competitions. My musical preferences: from modern dubstep (i.e. Nero) to pop-jazz (i.e. Jazzamor) including Trance, DnB, Breakbit and other genres...
2. Stock look as much as possible.
3. Low-mid price range with good to bestprice\quality ratio.
4. Home stereo system will be as reference (Asus Xonar DX => tweaked Cambridge Audio Azure 340a => Monitor Audio Bronze 2)

This car have stock HU with MP3, USB and Ipod support. Not so bad for low-cost korean car. Stock speakers are 6" wideband speakers in front and read doors. They put a lot of midbass and no high freq. 










I have made some mods and installed some parts during the last year but the main install is in the future (I believe I will finish it this summer).

*Actual part-list.*
In car:
1. Stock HU with DIY pre-outs.
2. u-Dimension RM-41 amp as front-amp.
3. Audison Voce AV6.5 as midbass + Monitor Audio BR2 tweeter + DIY Xover
4. 4 AWG power wire.

Garage:
5. Audison LRX1.400
6. Peerless XXLS-12

Soon:
7. JL Audio 500/1 v2 from *Kenny_Cox*
8. 2*4 AWG wiring using Knu KNF-12 as main Fuse holder.

Later:
9 New HU.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

sub'd. Considering the small size of that car, dubstep and the like will sound ridiculous (in a good way). You make it sound like it's a really good car for installing... doesn't seem like it will be a huge pain.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

*Building Tweeter pods.*
This was the first what i'v done with stock audio system. I added tweeters and xovers.
I used Monitor Audio BR2 tweeters. They have descent sound quality (a bit bright though) and suits superb to car interior and exterior :]
I also have Vifa XT25SC90. Will experiment with them later. Now I use them as replacemnt of MA BR2 tweeters and they sound GOOOD.

For the first time I used MA BR2 xovers, but they sounded not so good as in home system. Will write about it later...










































































Right TW oriented on driver. Left ~ on center between headrests.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

Actual part-list.

Garage:
5. Audison LRX1.400 (need easy fix and I'll sell it).
6. Peerless XXLS-12
7. JL 500\1 v2
8. Knukonceptz [4 AWG "Kolosus" for JL + 9ft 10AWG "Klear " for Peerless + KNF12 distroblock as main Fus-holder and distro].
9. Also bought a pair of cheap Ixos RCA cables (XHA215).


----------



## u4styx (May 6, 2011)

tight..


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, stream!
First of all I'm very pleasant to see our people here on DIYMA! Here's not so many of ours.
Now closer to your build, tweeter pods are awesome, love them. Did you use leather for finish?
Have you already deadened the car, what materials did you used for or you're going to use?
Are your DIY Xovers done? how are you gonna cut your tweets and woofers, with what slope?
which power wires, RCA cables and speaker wires are you going to use in you build?
By the way, wait for your build thead on magnitola too;-)


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello, Xandr!
Nice to see you here too :]


> tweeter pods are awesome


Thanx!


> Did you use leather for finish?


Not leather but Vinyl. 700 Rub for vinyl + work. The result isn't so good If you lokks closer (too complex shape), but from listening position it looks good. Some people ask "Did you make it or it was by default?" :]


> Have you already deadened the car


Front doors and partialy trunk are deadened at this moment.
Doors - STP Gold + STP Visomat MP. Door panels (plastic) - STP M1\M2 (don't know) + Bitoplast 4mm.
Trunk - STP Bimast Bomb + a bit of Gold.


> Are your DIY Xovers done?


Not finished yet, but it sound good now. It's 2nd 2nd order and based on Monitor Audio BR2 xover, but modified a bit.
I have behringer ECM8000 mic and later I'll correct Xover after RTA measuring. Will post photos and graphs later. 










> which power wires


Will be:
Knu 0Ga => Knu 4ga + Art Sound 4Ga
Knu 0Ga to Gnd.
RCA: I have one pair of EOS Symphony and 2 pairs of Ixos cables (3m, will cut to size).
The problem is - stock HU now have only 1 pair of preouts and it taken from DSP directly, so signal is weak, less then 1Volt... I want to make simple preamp @ 2Volt as beginning.


> By the way, wait for your build thead on magnitola too;-)


Maybe :] But I think the best place to read\write build-logs is here. Our forums have a lot of flamers, trolls and "Specialists" =\
###
*Knukonceptz goodies*


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe anyone wants update? 
Ok, i have some progress.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

*Fixed my Audison LRX 1.400:*
Was:

























Now:


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

*Installed OEM Remote control:*

















*Installed HR Springs and removed window tint:*


----------



## jerzxdevil (Jul 9, 2007)

Looking good so far..

I have to ask: What camera/accessories are you using for pics?


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Why did you remove the window tint? 


car looks good otherwise


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

jerzxdevil said:


> Looking good so far..





mr.metoo said:


> Looking good.





MTopper said:


> car looks good otherwise


Thank you.



jerzxdevil said:


> I have to ask: What camera/accessories are you using for pics?


Last two made with Sony NEX C3 with KIT 18-55 and cheap tripod (Hama Gamma). Like this camera, but it's not mine...
Others - Nikon D3100 kit.
P.s. do want nex-7 



MTopper said:


> Why did you remove the window tint?


It was always illegal to have window tint on front windows, but since last year fines goes higher and police took care of it. So I promised myself remove it after first payed fine. Finally car looks "freshy" without tint


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I find it funny that the factory radio controls are all in English, but the display is in Russian (?). Or is that just because the stuff on your iPod is in Russian?


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> I find it funny that the factory radio controls are all in English, but the display is in Russian (?). Or is that just because the stuff on your iPod is in Russian?


Interface is in English, but russian ID3-tags are supported, so russian titles (folder name, file name, Artist, Title, Album) writes in russian.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Could you go into depth on the "diy pre-outs"


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

blackknight87 said:


> Could you go into depth on the "diy pre-outs"


Sorry for late answer.
Basicly I took signal from outputs of All-in-one DSP-selector IC "Telechips TCC8601".

















Then I tested output signal with TruRTA. Here are results:
*Front left. Default setup:*









*-4, +2, 0*









Here is adapter KIA => KIA+remote. I made it from standart ISO-adapter.









Here is thread from KiaRioClub Russia whith detailed description

Here are lot of photos of disassembled HU


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

*Front speaker wiring. *Sorry for bad pics.
AWG12 techflexed for midbass and 16 for tweeters.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

That's some serious wiring and soldering talent!!

Always liked the second generation Rio. This car has a ton of potential and looks very good the way you have tastefully upgraded it.

Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

Now I'm building semi-stealth sub-box for XXLS12 or XXLS10 (if JAX will sell this to me).
Beginning:


















It's not easy to find epoxy and other stuff in our city, so I used what I have:









Now it looks like this.


















I stopped working on it when winter came. As soon as Spring comes and it is -5'c outside, I think it's time to continue.

And I'm thinking on changing HU to URAL ConceRt CDD + Flash box when it will be released (hope in april). Then I'll have ultimate HU with FLAC support and 8ch DSP. One problem - it hasn't wired remote in and I need to modify my central dash from 2DIN to 1DIN.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

*X-over before (right) and after (left)*








Look post #7 for scheme.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

On October 2011 bought XS D3400 to replace stock 44Ah.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

*Winter outside* 


















*Winter inside*


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello.
I have some progress.
First of all I deadened floor and hold all wires.

























Sorry, can't find the rest part of photos. Will add them if find.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

Then installed JL500\1v2 under the driver seat:


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

Non-audio post 

*XYZ Coilovers installed:*

















*It's me *









*New wheels, Keskin KT-1:*


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

*Power wires.*
+12: Knu 0Ga to Knu 2x4Ga.
GND: Knu 0Ga


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

cool little car... 
...but even better build!  Well thought out and applicated components.
Only upgrade I suggest is active filtering/processing!


----------



## brandon. (Jul 11, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Keskins!! My old car had a staggered set. 16x8.5 in the front and 16x9 in the rear, on a two door Jetta. It was hot.

They look killer on your car. I'm sub'd for this.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

*sydmonster*, *brandon.*
Thank you.

Actual system configuration:
* Stock HeadUnit with miniDSP. Active filtering Front\Sub.
* u-dimension RM-41 amp bridged on front (HPF 65hz 24db\oct with miniDSP)
** Audison Voce midbass + Cambridge Audio BR tweeters + DIY xover
* JL 500\1v2 on sub (LPF [email protected]\oct with miniDSP)
* Peerless XXLS-12 in 26L sealed box.

Still need to correct a bit frequency responce with mini DSP, then deadening of the roof and I think install will be finished.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very classy build so far. i like the wheels\stance a lot too!


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

*miniDSP integration:*

































MiniDSP 2x4 powered by miniDC Isolator. I took +12v from int. amp power pins, so miniDSP turns on when HU powers on (delay ~ 3 sec). 

###
And pair of low quality photos of wiring:


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

stream said:


> *miniDSP integration:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is outstanding!!


----------

